# Recommended recordings (and/or videos) of Cobra by John Zorn?



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw Cobra live a few years ago and was hooked.

Of course, since it is a self-generating piece, maybe half game and half composition, no two performances are the same. I am not wealthy enough to hire a chamber orchestra and conductor to play this afresh for me every evening. Do you have a great recording and/or video in mind?

I've found a couple videos online, but one was just a lot of constant noise, and the other was a bunch of self-conscious students making very occasional rattles and squeaks. What I most love about Cobra is the self-generating form, which you can hear best with a group that isn't afraid to play musical ideas loud and clear, and then let other people have their turn.


----------

